
Show HN: Curated Online Courses – Free courses you can do during quarantine - rohanm93
https://resumeworded.com/free-online-courses/
======
rohanm93
Hey HN! I hope everyone's keeping well and healthy.

This quarantine period is a great time to learn new skills or just something
interesting to take your mind off the news. I curated this list of some of the
best, free online courses that you can take - this will hopefully help you
pick a course worth doing.

All of these courses are highly ranked by Coursera/similar site and have been
consistently recommended across discussion forums and social e.g. reddit,
twitter, HN, etc. The courses are hosted on either Coursera, edX, YouTube or
independent sites and are all free to enroll in.

If you have any suggestions for free courses you'd like me to add into this
list, please let me know! Thanks :)

